# Single Puppy Mom - Can it be done?!



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

So I'm a single puppy mom. My little Roshi is 3 months old and he is MORE than a hand full.

I am wondering is it possible to house train him while I am out of the house for 10 hours for work? 

Well, dogs are welcome at my work, but it has been stressful lately. I have officially lost my desk among the binders and paper. So, I can no longer bring my little Roshi to work, cause I cannot afford to stand outside and wait for him to pee. 

So now he is alone for 10 hrs. I have a little pen for him with a pee pad - I do limit his water, even in the pen, but I leave a little frozen towel for him to lick throughout the day. I also set up my webcam so I can remote log in through the internet to "spy" on him at work. 

When I come home I do remove the pee pad and try to watch him like a hawk. Success rates have been averaging 80% each day. I miss some of them because he can be so random. The other night, he peed 5 times in 2 hours! How can I predict that? I need to do my own things - like to eat and pee! 

I don't want to leash him to me all the time. He already has a hard time being alone. If I keep him to me all the time, I'm worried about separation anxiety.

And watching him like a hawk means I have no time to do anything else... like do my laundry, clean house, eat a decent dinner (been surviving on an orange and a bowl of yogurt), and even time to shower.

I don't think my orange/yogurt diet is helping neither. Should I just let the accidents happen so at least I can be healthy, have the nutrients for my brain, and sane to take care of him? 

Can it be done, a single puppy mom? Raise a dog, be healthy myself, and live in a clean environment? Any advice on how?!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I think this is going to be hard, but that said not impossible,can you get a dog walker or sitter for some part of the day, because as you already know ten hours is an awfully long time to leave a dog specially a pup on it's own.Havs are notoriously tricky to house train even in the best of circumstances [as are most small breeds]but worth the effort because they are so loving and loyal,they are companionship dogs first and foremost.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

10 hours is way too much for a puppy to be alone. Even if you find someone who walks him, he will be like velcro by your side when you get home. I don't think that being a single mom is a problem. Your schedule is too difficult for a new puppy and more for a dog like a Havanese who loves to be by your side all the time. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I hate to sound harsh, but it doesn't sound like you are ready for a puppy at this point in your life. No puppy should be left alone 10 hours a day, let alone a breed like a Havanese who wants to be with his people all the time. No wonder he's full of pent up energy when you get home and wants your undivided attention!

I really think, for this to work at all, you've got to find a good day care situation for him, that specializes in small dogs, and can help with the day time potty training. How confusing for him to only work on potty training part time! An in-home, small daycare would be best.

If you can't arrange better care for him during the work day, I really think you should consider re-homing him, both for your sake and for his.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree with everybody above - 10 hours is WAY too long for any hav, let alone a pup, to be left alone. Please find a sitter for him!

Also, a dog's water should never be limited...

Good luck working this out! I know you want to keep him but you have to do what's best for him. This doesn't necessarily mean giving him up, but a change somehow is definitely in order...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> I hate to sound harsh, but it doesn't sound like you are ready for a puppy at this point in your life. No puppy should be left alone 10 hours a day, let alone a breed like a Havanese who wants to be with his people all the time. No wonder he's full of pent up energy when you get home and wants your undivided attention!
> 
> I really think, for this to work at all, you've got to find a good day care situation for him, that specializes in small dogs, and can help with the day time potty training. How confusing for him to only work on potty training part time! An in-home, small daycare would be best.
> 
> If you can't arrange better care for him during the work day, I really think you should consider re-homing him, both for your sake and for his.


I agree with Karen absolutely. You need a day care situation. Being gone 10 hours, then coming home and spending 3 with him at most, because you must sleep and get ready for the next day is just not going to work for a companion dog...I am not even sure a cat would be happy, unless you had two cats..
I hope this does not hurt too much, but his situation right now is not going to produce the dog you want..you need to find a solution for him to have companionship and attention...day care would be wonderfullll! Or you need to rehome him..and wait until you have time to spend with a dog. Maybe you could do work with dogs at the shelter, or somewhere on the weekends to get your "doggie fix"...just a suggestion...


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Karen said it better than I would have. At least dogs are not the same as babies. No one will think less of you for finding a better home for your puppy. You need an adult fully trained dog.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a single grown daughter that has a demanding job with long unpredictable hours. She knows a dog is out of the question.She volunteers for a few hours on her day off at the local animal shelter as was suggested in a previous post. She loves it!! ( She can also come to my house to snuggle with Whimsy.)


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I am hoping that this is temporary, until he can 'hold it' for 4 hours. Then I can for sure bring him to work. He can be crated in the office beside my desk and I can let him out at lunch and go for a walk then crated again. 
I have tried bringing him to work, but being let outside every 1-2 hours and not guaranteeing any pee increased my stress level way too much. I cry everyday. 
I am however actively seeking help (doggy care), even if it means costing me an arm and leg.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Day care is the only option I would recommend. He needs more stimulation than a half hour.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Good news all... I found him a doggy day care close to where I live! Also it was at a cost of what I was willing to pay. I totally agree with you all that he needs more attn, and he will be getting it! Hopefully with her help (she has an animal psychology degree and many years of animal experience!), he can be house trained quicker, continuously be socialized with her other clients' pets (and her kids), get his exercise throughout the day, and etc. He is my little guy, and I am willing to do what I can before I can give him up (if it is really the last option to provide the best for him). 

And when he's a bit grown up and trained, he can definitely come to work with me and provide companionship for everyone in the office. 

Oh, one thing... with this whole day care thing, would he forget that I am his mom?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great stuff. He'll know your his mom, cause he knows you're paying for this. ound:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear you've found a good solution. Hopefully, when he's well-trained you can take him to work with you more and only have to use daycare a day or two a week. Good luck and be sure to let us know how it is working out.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathie said:


> I'm so glad to hear you've found a good solution. Hopefully, when he's well-trained you can take him to work with you more and only have to use daycare a day or two a week. Good luck and be sure to let us know how it is working out.


Hey Kathie, who's the blind dog on the right? ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

It can be done. I am a single female and sometimes work long hours. My days are shorter now because I gained an awesome corporate client and a lot of my days are under 5 hours. I work freelance so my schedule is never the same. When I only had 1 hav and worked longer hours, Bella went to a small doggy daycare in someone house. She would get long daily hikes, and love and attention. I did not rely on this person to housebreak Bella. I knew getting Bella would be time consuming and costly. Her daycare alone was 45.00 a day. I did not have a life until she was housebroken and that took about a year. I took her outside every 45 minutes. Forget about going out after work, those days are gone These dogs are companion dogs and need a lot of attention. I know what I signed up for and my dogs are with me most of the time when I'm not working. I go out from time to time, but they are never alone for more than 5 hours. I have 3 now and each one took time and patience to housebreak. I am happy to report they are all 100% housebroken. Even though they have each other, my guys are never left alone for long periods of time. I hire a dog sitter to come every 5 hours or take them for the entire day. It's a lot of money, but I want to do what is right for them. Why get a dog if you are going to leave it alone all day??? Don't give up, but please make arrangments for the dog not to be alone, and also realize housebreak is like having a 2 year old baby. Good luck!

PS. I make sure my guys are good and tired if they will be left for 5 hours. I will get up hours early just so they get a 30min - 1hr morning hike. I have been known to hike them at 5 am!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What a good mommy Linda. Congrats on your new contract. Maybe you'd like to donate to my retirement fund?ound:


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm glad that you found a daycare that will work for you. Also, I'm glad that you were able to ask our advice. I know some of us, myself included, may have responded a bit harshly but to be honest, I still feel that it was warrented, so that you would realize the gravity of the situation for your puppy, and not just how hard it has been for *you*. I too am a working mom, and the first thing I did was hire a sitter for my furbaby.

I really do hope that it works for you and your precious pup. All of us on the forum just want what is best for everybody, pups and people both. I just got my pup 3 months ago, and I have found this forum to be a wonderful, caring community full of SO much good advice - I don't know what I would have done without it! So please don't hesitate to ask whatever questions you have. -and I for one am certainly hoping it works out for both you and your pup (and that things improve for both of you as well) , now that you have taken steps to do the right thing 

-Heather


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Yep. I totally know. 
I brought him to work for 3 weeks. Then I couldn't do it anymore and left him at home for a few days. My stress level only went down a bit, because I was concern with him being at home. 
SO we will see how this day care will work out. Will totally update all you guys!


----------

